# baby bunny won't eat pellets?



## xbr0k3nx

Hello,
I am very new to bunnies.
I just bought a 5 week old, 1/2 dwarf 1/2 english spot bunny on Tuesday.
I can't get ahold of the breeder i bought him from, to ask her what she fed him.

Sammie has access to hay 24/7, as he eats it constantly, which is good, and he drinks water all the time as well.
But for some reason, he won't touch his pellets at all.

My mother bought two large bags of rabbit food, one is called Hagen Original Blend Rabbit Pellets - Suitable for Dwarf Rabbits, and the other is called Living World Classic for Rabbits. I would really hate to see both of these new bags of food to go to waste.
Anyone have an ideas on how to get my little guy to start eating pellets?

And how do i get my bunny to start drinking water out of his water bottle, instead of the water dish, that he keeps spilling constantly?

Please, all your help and advice will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

First, unlimited hay is good--you may want to use alfalfa as it is much higher in calcium which they need for the first few months for bone growth. Vegetables are also a good thing to give, although, in a small amount depending on size. We have a couple of bunnies that won't eat pellets at all, and, they are doing just fine. The others want to eat nothing but pellets, so they get a measured amount so that they have to eat hay--the older rabbits all get Timothy hay. Keep trying to get a hold of the breeder. In the meantime, check out house rabbit society--I think they may have feeding tips and a list of vegetables that are good for your fur baby.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Oops! Forgot about the water bottle question. We just give our bunnies the water bottle and no other option--so far, they are doing just fine without any training needed. Bunnies are not only cute, they are also very smart.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

First of all- 5 weeks old is way too young for a rabbit to be weaned and leave the rabbitry. Here in PA, we actually have a law that states that rabbits and poultry cannot be sold under the age of 8 weeks.

Secondly- most reputable breeders will give you a bag of the pellets they use. Rabbits cannot just be suddenly switched. A sudden change in diet can cause diarreah, anorexia, and even death.

If at all possible, please get ahold of this person. At the very least, I'd ask for a bag of feed to switch him over. It's not that he WON'T eat it, it's that he's not used to it yet.

But honestly, I would take him back. He's too young to even be weaned at this point (minimum age is about 6 weeks), let alone off and on his own with no food.

UGH! Sorry...this situation is so frustrating and all too common. It's not YOUR fault, I just wish this breeder were a little more aware and responsible.

Until you can get ahold of her, feed him unlimited grass hay and some rolled oats (regular, uncooked, "Old Fashioned" oatmeal...not the quick oats). This will hopefully encourage him to eat. You can also offer him yogurt. I'd get the regular, full fat, brand name yogurt. Off-brands have aspartamine in them, and you don't want that. But anyway, the brand name yogurts have live, active cultures in them that work with the bunny's stomach. Yogurt is good to keep them hydrated and is also a good sugar boost. He will hopefully start eating pellets soon.

Also, do offer him both a heavy crock of water (so he can't spill it) and a bottle. He may be used to a bottle anyway and drink from that instead.


----------



## xbr0k3nx

okay well i finally got ahold of the breeder, and she said that she was feeding Sammie hay and pellets, which i find very odd, because i'm feeding him hay and pellets too, but Sammie won't even touch his pellets, only the hay. i don't know what to do. Should i still keep the pellets in his cage? Do you think he'll eventually start eating them?


----------



## tonyshuman

Try to get the same pellets that the breeder was feeding him. They are probably available at a store like Tractor Supply if the breeder won't give you some. It's not good to switch bunnies from one pellet to another quickly, especially when they're so young. To be honest, the Living World Pellet is Wal-Mart brand and is terrible. You'd be better off with a large bag of alfalfa pellets (what the breeder was feeding him) in terms of nutrition and $. A lot of the bulk rabbit food sold to breeders is actually pretty good quality, definitely better than Living World.


----------



## xbr0k3nx

well, aparently she was feeding him the same pellets i'm feeding him, which is kind of hard to believe. i'm starting to believing that she didn't even introduce any pellets to him, because he doesn't even acknowledge the fact that the pellets are in his food dish. this is so upsetting  and he won't even drink water out of his water bottle.


----------



## Maureen Las

I am going to move this to the rabbitry section of the forum so that you can get more help

I think the ideal would be if the breeder allowed the bun to go back to the mother for several more weeks. 
I don't know if that is possible or if the bun could go with another nursing female 
if this is not possible i am hoping that the members in the breeding part of the forum can help you possibly feed this rabbit yourself with a formula


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

As I said before, TAKE THE RABBIT BACK. I cannot stress this enough. It is irresponsible and in many states ILLEGAL to sell rabbits under the age of 8 weeks. If he was sold at 5.5 weeks, he was probably weaned at 3 or 4 which is WAY to young to be stripped from the mother. If he isn't returned immediately, he won't survive.

I'm sorry you're having such a hard time with this breeder, but the first clue should have been how unwilling they are the help you.


----------



## polly

Give him a heavier bowl for his water I would keep the bottle there too as extra for him. Really he should not have been taken away from his mum but in reality he isnt going to go back with her now  
Hay is the main staple for them please remember if you have just got him and he is adjusting to a new enviroment as well as new food etc then he is going to be stressed. The main thing is to keep an eye on his pee and poo output!! If you have bothe of those its a good sign. 
FOr your easiness why dont you say count out 20 pellets and then keep an eye it can be hard for you to see what they eat if there is a lot in the bowl also he may eat more at night as that is what buns do.
Keep us updated  and congrats on your new addition even with all the stress he is giving you


----------



## clevername

I would try adding some Quaker Oats (Non instant) to his pellets in hopes of attracting his interest. Oats are gentle on a young bun's stomach and taste good too. They can be a bit fattening, but for a young bunny it can't hurt.


----------



## clevername

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> As I said before, TAKE THE RABBIT BACK. I cannot stress this enough. It is irresponsible and in many states ILLEGAL to sell rabbits under the age of 8 weeks. If he was sold at 5.5 weeks, he was probably weaned at 3 or 4 which is WAY to young to be stripped from the mother. If he isn't returned immediately, he won't survive.


You can't know this for sure.

Yes, the rabbit shouldn't have been sold at this age but we are edging onto territory where our advise isn't welcome.

xbr0K3nx has the rabbit now and what's done is done. The kit has been separated from its mother long enough that her milk may have already dried up. Moving the kit again could just mean more stress for it.

Personally, I'd give that baby as much hay as it will eat and keep providing the pellets with oats. Hopefully it will get the idea soon.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

*clevername wrote: *


> *OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before, TAKE THE RABBIT BACK. I cannot stress this enough. It is irresponsible and in many states ILLEGAL to sell rabbits under the age of 8 weeks. If he was sold at 5.5 weeks, he was probably weaned at 3 or 4 which is WAY to young to be stripped from the mother. If he isn't returned immediately, he won't survive.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't know this for sure.
> 
> Yes, the rabbit shouldn't have been sold at this age but we are edging onto territory where our advise isn't welcome.
> 
> xbr0K3nx has the rabbit now and what's done is done. The kit has been separated from its mother long enough that her milk may have already dried up. Moving the kit again could just mean more stress for it.
> 
> Personally, I'd give that baby as much hay as it will eat and keep providing the pellets with oats. Hopefully it will get the idea soon.
Click to expand...

I can know this for sure. There is a reason for laws, morals, etc., against selling animals so young.Him going off of his pellets and water very obviously proves that he was not properly weaned, let alone the fact that he's too young. If he is not eating and drinking, I cannot imagine any positive outcome.


----------



## JadeIcing

It is possible. The bun going back I think would be a bad thing. It is possible for a baby to survive it just means more effort. There is alot of things mentioned that you can try. 

FYI I have a bun who is alittle over three I didn't know at the time but he was about 5wks old. He made and is thriving so have alittle faith. 

Also if you only had the bun a few days he may just be off pellets. Nerves will do that to a bunny. Counting the pellets and heavy crock would be good. One thing to do is measure the water so you can check exactly how much he is drinking.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

I wasn't trying to say that a rabbit of that age can't survive. Rabbits who go off pellets fade extremely fast. Taking it back to the breeder would have put it back in its comfortable environment, on the same food, around the same smells, etc. That's very important to babies and I can assure you he'd be back on pellets in no time. Then he could be picked up in a few weeks.


----------



## tonyshuman

I do not know whether or not the bunny should go back with its' mom, so I won't talk to that issue. 

If he continues to not eat or drink, syringe some water into his mouth, and also make a slurry out of pellets soaked in water (soak at least 10 min in a LOT of water) so that he has something in his system. The stress of going to a new house may be difficult on him, which is making him not eat. He also may not have been weaned properly as he doesn't seem to know to eat pellets. It's important that he has food and water since rabbits must constantly be pushing food through their systems. If it has been more than 12 hours since he's eaten or drank, it is time to syringe feed.

Offering a heavy crock with water in addition to a bottle, lots of good smelling hay, and a measured amount of pellets is also a good idea. I think though, at this point, it's imperative that he gets something in his system to keep him going. Having that bit of food or water may perk him up enough to start eating pellets and drinking on his own.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry

Are you on chlorinated water or well water? He may not be used to the chlorine if you on city water. Try giving him bottled water in a crock.

Keep giving him the oats and the hay.

I would go to the petstore and get some Benebac versus the yoghurt.

Roger


----------



## xbr0k3nx

this is a message to everyone who read my post wrong



Sammie *is* drinking water, just not out of his water bottle. He's drinking water out of a dish. and Sammie *is* eating, but he's only eating hay and vegetables, and not eating pellets.



i don't mean to sound rude, because i'm not, it's just everyone is thinking that he's not drinkingor eating when he is, he's just not eating pellets, or drinking out of a water bottle. I'd rather him drink out of his water bottle because he spills even a heavy dish of water.


----------



## JadeIcing

I have some bunnies that will only drink out of certain water bottles. Also some spouts aren't that good. You could try big crocks for birds that attach to the side of the cage. That way he drinks but can't spill.

The pellets as I said new enviroment he could go a few days not touching them.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

Have you tried the oatmeal? I would lay off the vegetables as the baby is too young for vegetables unless he grew up with them. Let him eat all the hay he wants....just buy a better quality hay...like alfalfa. Rabbits do not need pellets to survive. Pellets are a supplement. 

Keep an eye on his weight. If he is gaining weight, good, but if he is losing weight, you will need to try something else.

Sharon


----------



## Blaze_Amita

WHen i bought Calleigh, my broken tort holland doe, i was only using water bottles and two days she didn't drink for me, i put a bowl in and she drunk it right down. It took me a month of having the heavy crock with water half full and her water bottle full right above it in the cage for her to finally transition over, she was 5 months old when i got her. it'll depend on what hte breeder uses. Calleigh's breeder used crocks for water, it'll just take time, have both options available for him with the bowl/crock only half full so when it starts to get low he could just reach up and check out the bottle


----------



## clevername

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> I wasn't trying to say that a rabbit of that age can't survive. Rabbits who go off pellets fade extremely fast.


Rabbits who go off food _period_ fade extremely fast.


----------



## tonyshuman

He is too young to be eating veggies. He needs to be eating pellets. I'm glad he's drinking, but please don't feed him veggies UNLESS his mom was eating mostly veggies while she was nursing him. He can't handle them yet and needs to be eating pellets and hay only.


----------



## xbr0k3nx

well, as i've said time and time again, he won't eat pellets.


----------



## Maureen Las

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12047&forum_id=17

I contacted one of our mods yesterday who hand fed a baby rabbit using the formula and procedure under orphaned rabbits. 

She did not respond and I assume is not available .

When she returns to the forum I hope that she can help you ( and we have another 3 week old in a new thread )


----------



## Hazel-Mom

*xbr0k3nx wrote: *


> well, as i've said time and time again, he won't eat pellets.


 If he's doing alright with hay and veggies, I wouldn't worry too much. Hazel never ate many pellets either, she ate mostly greens all her life.

Just keep an eye on him to make sure he tollerates the greens, and keep offering pellets too. He may or may not start eating them eventually.


----------



## Flashy

What's his output like? normal fecals and stuff?


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

*angieluv wrote: *


> http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12047&forum_id=17
> 
> I contacted one of our mods yesterday who hand fed a baby rabbit using the formula and procedure under orphaned rabbits.


A 5 1/2 week old rabbit definitely shouldn't be on formula.


----------



## Maureen Las

I don't know anything about this was just trying to be helpful


----------



## xbr0k3nx

he eliminates waste normally. and he loves his hay and veggies. I don't understand why people say baby rabbits can't handle eating vegetables, because wild rabbits only have greens to feed on, and if they find a nearby garden, i'm sure they'd be eating whatever veggies were in the garden. Veggies can't be that bad for rabbits. My neighbour had a baby rabbit and was feeding it veggies, and it turned out to be fine. She lives to be about 12 years old.


----------



## BlueGiants

Have you tried the oatmeal (Quaker Oats, not instant) that Starlight suggested? Babies that won't eat will usually take dry rolled oats. It's fine that he is drinking out of a bowl... anyway you can get water into him is OK. (He can learn to drink from a bottle later...)

You can also try to crush up the pellets a bit and mix them with oatmeal. I also avoid greens at this age. As long as his droppings are normal, he is eating his hay and drinking water, he is OK.


----------



## tonyshuman

The reason young bunnies can't handle greens unless their mom was eating a lot of them is that they don't have the digestive enzymes and microbes to deal with them yet. Baby bunnies get milk from their mom, but they also get some cecal material, which "seeds" their GI tract with the same microbes that are in Mom's. If Mom has the microbes that help the bunny digest veggies, then the babies will too. If Mom doesn't, they will not have them. If they don't have the microbes, veggies need to be introduced slowly so that they can gradually develop the microbial community to help digest veggies. Wild bunnies can eat veggies from an early age because Mom wild bunnies only eat veggies.

http://www.carrotcafe.com/f/veggies.html


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

*xbr0k3nx wrote: *


> I don't understand why people say baby rabbits can't handle eating vegetables, because wild rabbits only have greens to feed on, and if they find a nearby garden, i'm sure they'd be eating whatever veggies were in the garden. Veggies can't be that bad for rabbits. My neighbour had a baby rabbit and was feeding it veggies, and it turned out to be fine. She lives to be about 12 years old.



All I'll say-

I am on several forums where people feed heavy veggie diets or completely pellet-free diets. The multitude of digestive problems on these forums is ridiculous. Rabbits are constantly in stasis or dying from blockages or diarreah, etc. PLUS, many people give their rabbit preventative simethicone DAILY because if they don't, the rabbits suffer terrible gas.

On the other hand, I'm on a forum dedicated to breeders. It's the most active forum I belong to and every rabbit there is on a pellet/hay diet. MAYBE one or twodigestive complications arereported yearly in adult rabbits.

So my choice? Pellets and hay.


----------



## tonyshuman

http://www.lagomorphs.com/greenspellets.pdf

Every bunny is different. My guys do great on a mostly hay and veggie diet. The backbone of any diet should be hay. On top of that, you just need to make sure they get enough vitamins and water.


----------



## xbr0k3nx

well, like i said, he gets hay 24/7, and i don't feed him HEAVY vegetables, he just gets a couple little slices of lettuce that i cut up, and he gets a baby carrot, and thats about it for vegetables. so he really don't get a lot of veggies. and as for the pellets, he still won't eat them. all he does is go over to his pellet food bowl and digs them all out into the litter tray under his cage. it's very upsetting because that's good pellets wasted.


----------



## polly

It is bad if they have not been used to them. IF they have been getting veg at their breeders then they can eat small amounts of those vegetables say they had never been given carrots and you gave your bun a good sized bit of carrot then it will give it dirrhoea. Hence all buns should be introduced to new vegetables gently. At the age your bunny is it is already trying to go through weaning stage but without its mums help (from the milk) so if it wasnt used to veg then it can irritate its tum give it scours (the runs) and that can be very serious in a young rabbit.
I hope that explains it ok for you


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

I've heard of some people mixing in some rocks with the pellets. Apparently, it prevents them from digging (you use larger stones, not pebbles), and they will have to selectively dig to get the pellets.


----------



## xbr0k3nx

i have been watching his waste elimination and he has never gotten diharrea or the runs or anything like that. his waste elimination is good.


----------



## clevername

*xbr0k3nx wrote:*


> I don't understand why people say baby rabbits can't handle eating vegetables, because wild rabbits only have greens to feed on, and if they find a nearby garden,


It's not that veggies are bad for them. Any diet change can shock their system (pellets to veggies can be a big leap) and at a such a young age, a shock like that can have dire consequences.

So if mom was given veggies while he was with her, I see no harm in continuing to provide veggies. But if he was given a pellets and hay only diet and veggies were suddenly introduced out of the blue, I'd worry.


----------



## Flashy

Maybe take him off wires and put him on a solid floor. Most of my bucks dig their pellets out and then eat them after they have strewn them around, so maybe he wants to eat them, but because they have gone through the wire, he can't.


----------



## xbr0k3nx

i don't have another cage to stick him in


----------



## Flashy

Can you cover the floor with something hard? Like some wood? Or tiles? Or cardboard?


----------



## BlueGiants

You can use a piece of sheetrock (Wallboard) or plywood. He could just be a "scrabbler". I have a few of those. They insist on digging in their food dish! Spread it all over the place. But then eat up what they spilled. It's worth a try. (Did you ask the breeder if they were on a solid floor or a wire floor?)


----------



## xbr0k3nx

if i put something hard on the floor of it, then he'll just make a mess all over my floor. i did it when i first got him and woke up with his dropping, hay and pellets all over my floor


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Then I suggest also covering the bottom few inches of the sides, so any mess he does make, stays inside his cage, on his floor instead of on yours.
Or put a tarp, plastic, piece of carpet, or anything, under his cage, partly covering your floor, so any mess gets caught on the tarp (or whatever you use). That way your floor is protected, and any mess is cleaned up easily.


----------



## Sweetie

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> As I said before, TAKE THE RABBIT BACK. I cannot stress this enough. It is irresponsible and in many states ILLEGAL to sell rabbits under the age of 8 weeks. If he was sold at 5.5 weeks, he was probably weaned at 3 or 4 which is WAY to young to be stripped from the mother. If he isn't returned immediately, he won't survive.
> 
> I'm sorry you're having such a hard time with this breeder, but the first clue should have been how unwilling they are the help you.



I beg to differ on the fact that if this bunny is 5.5 weeks old it CAN survive without its mother. This bun was probably weaned at 4 weeks old. I have had my Sweetie since she was 6 weeks old and she is one healthy bunny. 



Oh and to get the young bunny to drink out of the water bottle, simulate that you are drinking from the water bottle without actually doing it. Point to the water bottle and tell the little bunny "you drink like this"! You may have to do this several times but once you see the bunny drink from the water bottle praise the bunny. Eventually the bunny will catch on and be drinking from the water bottle.


----------



## Sweetie

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> It is possible. The bun going back I think would be a bad thing. It is possible for a baby to survive it just means more effort. There is alot of things mentioned that you can try.
> 
> FYI I have a bun who is alittle over three I didn't know at the time but he was about 5wks old. He made and is thriving so have alittle faith.
> 
> Also if you only had the bun a few days he may just be off pellets. Nerves will do that to a bunny. Counting the pellets and heavy crock would be good. One thing to do is measure the water so you can check exactly how much he is drinking.


I definitely agree with this! Plus I think that if the rabbit is returned then the mother will not recognize it as its kit and start hurting it.


----------



## Sweetie

*xbr0k3nx wrote: *


> this is a message to everyone who read my post wrong
> 
> 
> 
> Sammie *is* drinking water, just not out of his water bottle. He's drinking water out of a dish. and Sammie *is* eating, but he's only eating hay and vegetables, and not eating pellets.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't mean to sound rude, because i'm not, it's just everyone is thinking that he's not drinkingor eating when he is, he's just not eating pellets, or drinking out of a water bottle. I'd rather him drink out of his water bottle because he spills even a heavy dish of water.


I would leave a heavy ceramic bowl of pellets in his cage. He will definitely eat when he is hungry enough. Please refer to my post about getting him to drink from the waqter bottle. It might help. I had to do this with Casper, the mini lop I had; and it worked with him.


----------



## xbr0k3nx

so i have some good news, he's actually drinking out of his water bottle a lot. which i praised him for  now, i just gotta wait to see if he'll eat his pellets


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*xbr0k3nx wrote: *


> he eliminates waste normally. and he loves his hay and veggies. I don't understand why people say baby rabbits can't handle eating vegetables, because wild rabbits only have greens to feed on, and if they find a nearby garden, i'm sure they'd be eating whatever veggies were in the garden. Veggies can't be that bad for rabbits. My neighbour had a baby rabbit and was feeding it veggies, and it turned out to be fine. She lives to be about 12 years old.



That's because wild rabbit's mom's eat greens during the pregnancy, so the babies are used to it. But not all domestic rabbits get greens during their pregnancy, which is why babies shouldn't be introduced to them until the age of 6 months, because they can get diarrhea and it can kill them. 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*xbr0k3nx wrote: *


> it's very upsetting because that's good pellets wasted.



I find that a little...well, harsh. To me, it seems you're more upset that he's wasting the pellets, then he's not eating them. 

Emily


----------



## xbr0k3nx

well, if you haven't read my FIRST post, i said i'm new to rabbits, so before i went and go my rabbit, i bought food, expensive food that i can't afford constantly, since i'm 20 years old, in college and don't work. so, i'd appreciate you not being a snob. if you ain't got nothing nice to say, that just simply don't say nothing at all. obviously i'd be upset if i just wasted money on food that he won't eat, but that doesn't mean i won't love my rabbit any less, or be upset with him, jeez.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*xbr0k3nx wrote: *


> well, if you haven't read my FIRST post, i said i'm new to rabbits, so before i went and go my rabbit, i bought food, expensive food that i can't afford constantly, since i'm 20 years old, in college and don't work. so, i'd appreciate you not being a snob. if you ain't got nothing nice to say, that just simply don't say nothing at all. obviously i'd be upset if i just wasted money on food that he won't eat, but that doesn't mean i won't love my rabbit any less, or be upset with him, jeez.



I read your first post, and I'm not the one being a snob  What I said wasn't rude. You're the one who isn't being very nice. 

Emily


----------



## xbr0k3nx

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *xbr0k3nx wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> it's very upsetting because that's good pellets wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that a little...well, harsh. To me, it seems you're more upset that he's wasting the pellets, then he's not eating them.
> 
> Emily
Click to expand...

well, that right there, to me, is very unpleasent. i never asked for your opinion on whether or not you think it's harsh or not, i'm simply asking for help.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*xbr0k3nx wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *xbr0k3nx wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> it's very upsetting because that's good pellets wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that a little...well, harsh. To me, it seems you're more upset that he's wasting the pellets, then he's not eating them.
> 
> Emily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, that right there, to me, is very unpleasent. i never asked for your opinion on whether or not you think it's harsh or not, i'm simply asking for help.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter whether you asked for my opinion on that or not; that's just how it came across to me. Just my $.2 worth... It's MY opinion.

Emily


----------



## JadeIcing

:surrender

Separate corners. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. Words don't always come off right when you can't hear them being spoken. 

Keep the thread to what it should be about. How to get the bunny eating pellets.


----------



## xbr0k3nx

thank you.


----------



## Sweetie

What kind of food did you buy your rabbit to eat? Most rabbits like Timothy pellets and Timothy hay. I feed my rabbits, Sweetie and Prince, Sunaturals and Timothy hay, they also get veggies and fruit.

How big is your rabbit? Maybe a 3lb to 10lb bag of food will last him a month. They are cheap. The food I get is only $10 at Petsmart. It might be more where you live. 

Another thing to try is ask the pet store clerk what would be good for your rabbit to eat, and can fit your budget each month. I did this and I am able to afford the rabbit food that I get for my rabbits each month.

One time I didn't have the money to get more food for my rabbits, luckily my brother gave me some rabbit food so that they would not go hungry. Maybe you have someone like that, that could help you out with rabbit food. I don't know your situation very well but I am also in college and I don't work.

I would try different brands, and stick with the brand that he likes and will eat. Need anymore help my PM box is always open. I would be glad to help if I can.


----------



## Sweetie

*xbr0k3nx wrote: *


> so i have some good news, he's actually drinking out of his water bottle a lot. which i praised him for  now, i just gotta wait to see if he'll eat his pellets


This is very good news! Very happy to hear that he is drinking from the water bottle.


----------



## Flashy

How about putting a barrier around the cage sdo that even if he does make a mess it's ok and easy to clean. Something like coroplast can do a great job both as a floor and as a barrier. Surely it's better for him to eat his pellets and make a mess, than not eat his pellets?

You do sound frustrated with him. Just remember he is being a bunny and doing his best, as the owner its up to us to work out and iron out these problems as they arise by doing the best we can. That's all anyone can do. Please don't feel a need to bite my head off for saying that, just remember that everyone who has responded to this thread has tried to help. That's all we want, to help you help your bun.


----------



## grumpybabies

Did you try the oats as suggested? When i had kits they loved them so i think it is worth a try. Also could you moisten the pellets with water to make a paste out of it one day, leave some in his bowl and some you could smear on the baby carrot you give him so he gets the taste of the pellets without him intending to. And my final idea is, even though the breeder said he was on these pellets, she may have never actually seen him as an individual eat them, as he may not like them, so maybe you could write to a few rabbit food companies, explaining that you have a fussy rabbit and you can't afford to waste money on big bags, and so would they send you some free samples to see if he will eat any other type of pellets?


----------

